# NYU filmmaking application question



## Seoulless (Nov 7, 2011)

One of the requirements is:

Describe one concept for a feature-length script, narrative, or documentary that you would like to develop (one page, typed, double-spaced).

I take it their looking for more of a broad conceptual discussion than a treatment-based discussion??


----------



## JKL (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't represent NYU, but I'm also an applicant. So many people have asked this question, including myself, and no one has really given a good, satisfactory answer. I think NYU purposely left this part of the application vague to see what you can come up with in such a short amount of space.


----------



## Seoulless (Nov 8, 2011)

I actually got a reply via e-mail from NYU:

"The concept is simply an idea for a feature film that you may wish to develop should you be accepted into the program.
Therefore we assume its not something you've already written.   Think of it as a story pitch more than something as detailed as
a treatment."


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2011)

I also had a few questions about the application but haven't received any mail from NYU yet.

Do you guys know anything about the format? Columbia says courier 12 for everything but I'm not sure about Tisch. Writing the film concept double space courier 12 doesn't leave much space.


----------



## Seoulless (Nov 8, 2011)

I see nothing about font. I suspect they just want double spaced times new roman or courier with 1 inch to 1.25 inch margins. Just the standard deal.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks! Since I'm not from the states I never used that "standard deal". You hardly see people using double spaced pages here. So it's good to know.


----------

